# ISM rear sway bar installed



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice! Too bad about the lower rear UR bar not being compatible.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> Nice! Too bad about the lower rear UR bar not being compatible.


Yeah that is kind of disappointing, Does it all out just not fit or do you think the lower UR bar could be modified slightly to work?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, not gonna happen, the sway bar brackets mount in pretty much the same spot, so unless you cut one up it isn't gonna work


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Ya that kinda sucks, guess ill have to get rid of it once I go with this. Thanks for the follow up!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Nick, I presume you had the UR Rear lower tie bar then? How would you compare ISM's RSB to the tie bar? Do you think the car would actually benefit from having both installed? If possible of course.

I always believed that the rear tie bar would provide a similar feel of rear compliance but obviously to a lesser level. Now that we all have a couple options for RSB's I would imagine most people will be going with this option, unless they are happy with the UR tie bar.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

The rear tie bar is what had to be removed to install the sway bar. No contest, sway bar is a much better item, but if you want the tie bar I have one for sale....


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

There is no comparison between a simple tie bar versus an actual sway bar. I would drop the tie bar in a second. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah, to be frank they do totally different things. the tie bar is simply a brace that stiffens body/chassis. A sway bar is a functional piece of the suspension.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

How Sway Bars Work

HowStuffWorks "How do stabilizer bars work?"

NBrehm, how long did it take to ship out?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Im gonna have to take a look at this when i have my car on the lift again. I would really like to find a way to do both lol. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I ordered during the "pre-order" and had it in hand about 2 weeks later


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

silverls said:


> Im gonna have to take a look at this when i have my car on the lift again. I would really like to find a way to do both lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Unless you can add about 6 inches to the mounting ends of the tie bar, which will pretty much have it dragging on the ground, or cut slots in it for the sway bar brackets, which will pretty much negate the point of having it, it isn't gonna happen. get the rear strut tower brace, it does pretty much the same thing as the tie bar. When I do my oil change I'll hold the tie bar up so you can see how not even close it is.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Unless you can add about 6 inches to the mounting ends of the tie bar, which will pretty much have it dragging on the ground, or cut slots in it for the sway bar brackets, which will pretty much negate the point of having it, it isn't gonna happen. get the rear strut tower brace, it does pretty much the same thing as the tie bar. When I do my oil change I'll hold the tie bar up so you can see how not even close it is.


10-4

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

Where can you buy the ISM suspension parts? I don't see a link anywhere on Google.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Judging by the post date of 2012, is assume they mean insane motorsports.. Which is closed. Heck, it's even a chore to find ultra racing parts readily available. 

BUT you can have a white line rear sway bar. They also make a front that I'm tempted to try.


----------

